# Boards like the Capita DOA?



## Banni (Dec 17, 2013)

just finished my season in les duex alpes and had a wicked time. Been riding a neversummer evo 4 all season which has been savage and got everything i wanted out of it. Last day of the season swapped with a mate and rode his Defender of awesome board and i have to say it was sick. Being a lot stiffer and having the camber/flat profile was a really great feel to it that i wasnt use too. Looking to get something along these lines more pop, stiffer but still very playful. The DOA was perfect (except for its horrific graphic), the evo 4 wasnt quite stiff or aggressive enough for the bigger kickers or heavy powder days. Any other boards similar to the DOA that i should take a look at? cheers guys & girls

p.s excuse any spelling mistakes im heavily dyslexic


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Long methods with high air are the best!


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

Banni said:


> The DOA was perfect (*except for its horrific graphic*),


blasphemy.

I would also check out the Rome Mod (Camber), Burton Process Off-Axis, or Slash ATV.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Banni said:


> just finished my season in les duex alpes and had a wicked time. Been riding a neversummer evo 4 all season which has been savage and got everything i wanted out of it. Last day of the season swapped with a mate and rode his Defender of awesome board and i have to say it was sick. Being a lot stiffer and having the camber/flat profile was a really great feel to it that i wasnt use too. Looking to get something along these lines more pop, stiffer but still very playful. The DOA was perfect (except for its horrific graphic), the evo 4 wasnt quite stiff or aggressive enough for the bigger kickers or heavy powder days. Any other boards similar to the DOA that i should take a look at? cheers guys & girls
> 
> p.s excuse any spelling mistakes im heavily dyslexic


Love L2A! Have thought about doing a season there but wasn't sure if I may get bored (I know I know, pathetic) of the ski area. Hit every run in resort many times in a 10-day trip. Good park though. How'd you like it?

Boards: Yes the greats, endeavour live, salomon assassin, k2 happy hour.
All in a pretty similar vein - all mountain freestyle.

I'm personally debating between the assassin and the greats (very tempted by DOA)


----------



## handsomehwang (Apr 3, 2013)

RIDERUK said:


> Love L2A! Have thought about doing a season there but wasn't sure if I may get bored (I know I know, pathetic) of the ski area. Hit every run in resort many times in a 10-day trip. Good park though. How'd you like it?
> 
> Boards: Yes the greats, endeavour live, salomon assassin, k2 happy hour.
> All in a pretty similar vein - all mountain freestyle.
> ...


What's with the poll?? 

Have both the Greats and DOA cause I got both on good deals. I've only ridden the DOA once since I just got it. The Greats is stiffer between the feet and torsionally but softens up along the tips. The DOA is softer overall. Both have good pop and I wouldn't say one is better than the other. Both can butter about the same. The DOA is a little looser/playful while the Greats is a bit more aggressive. The Greats floats a little better and is a little more stable at speed. I don't really park much so no opinion there. Really can't go wrong with either and just depends on what type of a ride you prefer.

*edit* I have the 2013 Greats so it might be softer now


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

big layed out backflip on natural terrain.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

So many flailing spins and flips that watching it gives me a seizure.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't understand the poll...?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Argo said:


> big layed out backflip on natural terrain.


substitute 360 for backflip and I agree


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

What no back 1 japan?


----------



## Banni (Dec 17, 2013)

RIDERUK said:


> Love L2A! Have thought about doing a season there but wasn't sure if I may get bored (I know I know, pathetic) of the ski area. Hit every run in resort many times in a 10-day trip. Good park though. How'd you like it?
> 
> Boards: Yes the greats, endeavour live, salomon assassin, k2 happy hour.
> All in a pretty similar vein - all mountain freestyle.
> ...


L2A was epic, your right about it being a tad small but with this years poor snowfall having the glacier was awesome so managed plenty of riding early season. Also managed some fairly gnarly off piste but towards the end I was spending most of my time in the park which is savage but not all its hyped up to be, there is a super pipe tho, pretty sketchy.

cheers mate i'll look into them ive heard good things about the assassin.


----------



## Banni (Dec 17, 2013)

alchemy said:


> blasphemy.
> 
> I would also check out the Rome Mod (Camber), Burton Process Off-Axis, or Slash ATV.


hahaha, cheers ill look into them.


----------



## Banni (Dec 17, 2013)

handsomehwang said:


> What's with the poll??
> 
> Have both the Greats and DOA cause I got both on good deals. I've only ridden the DOA once since I just got it. The Greats is stiffer between the feet and torsionally but softens up along the tips. The DOA is softer overall. Both have good pop and I wouldn't say one is better than the other. Both can butter about the same. The DOA is a little looser/playful while the Greats is a bit more aggressive. The Greats floats a little better and is a little more stable at speed. I don't really park much so no opinion there. Really can't go wrong with either and just depends on what type of a ride you prefer.
> 
> *edit* I have the 2013 Greats so it might be softer now


poll is just a bit of fun.

This is really helpful thanks, sounds to me that the DOA is more my kind of thing, going from an already very soft board dont want my arse to be kicked by anything to much stiffer. It still had the right amount of playfulness i was looking for. You got anything on the joystick? someone was telling me thats very similar to the DOA? cheers bro


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Stylish surfy pow turns. It's not a trick, it's a philosophy :dance:

For tricks... Frontside stalefish shifty. Pretty stylish.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Banni said:


> poll is just a bit of fun.
> 
> This is really helpful thanks, sounds to me that the DOA is more my kind of thing, going from an already very soft board dont want my arse to be kicked by anything to much stiffer. It still had the right amount of playfulness i was looking for. You got anything on the joystick? someone was telling me thats very similar to the DOA? cheers bro


DOA is pretty mid-flex ish.
Villain a bit softer.
Assassin and Endeavor Live a bit more 6/10 flex. Also K2 Happy Hour.
Greats... about 7.5/10 flex.


----------



## Banni (Dec 17, 2013)

F1EA said:


> DOA is pretty mid-flex ish.
> Villain a bit softer.
> Assassin and Endeavor Live a bit more 6/10 flex. Also K2 Happy Hour.
> Greats... about 7.5/10 flex.


cheers bro!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Argo said:


> big layed out backflip on natural terrain.


Yeah not much beats a big layed out back flip or backside 180, when you have enough time for four rotations & choose not too, that's style.


TT

I voted Chicken Salad though, haha.

Me & my buddy Bruce used to go to the deli in maybe 1988 0r 89?? 

& get Chicken Salad stickers & Roast Beef stickers & put where they were supposed to go, then go snowboarding & do Chicken Salad & Roast beef grabs.

Fuck, I had totally forgot about that. haha made my eyes well up.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

F1EA said:


> DOA is pretty mid-flex ish.
> Villain a bit softer.
> Assassin and Endeavor Live a bit more 6/10 flex. Also K2 Happy Hour.
> Greats... about 7.5/10 flex.


Ah right... didn't realise the greats was so stiff. Count that out then bud will be too plank-like for ya.

One of my mates has the happy hour and absolutely swears by it. Word of warning if it matters to you/anyone... both of his seem to have fallen apart pretty quick. The spikey tips on the nose/tail no longer exist on his!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

RIDERUK said:


> Ah right... didn't realise the greats was so stiff. Count that out then bud will be too plank-like for ya.
> 
> One of my mates has the happy hour and absolutely swears by it. Word of warning if it matters to you/anyone... both of his seem to have fallen apart pretty quick. The spikey tips on the nose/tail no longer exist on his!


The Greats is not really 'that' stiff. It's just not a jibsy board. So if you intend to ride it more or less for what it's made for, it will not feel like a plank. It's basically an all around all mountain powder freestyle board.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

F1EA said:


> The Greats is not really 'that' stiff. It's just not a jibsy board. So if you intend to ride it more or less for what it's made for, it will not feel like a plank. It's basically an all around all mountain powder freestyle board.



The Greats is, well, great...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> The Greats is, well, great...


That seems to be the general consensus


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Yeah not much beats a big layed out back flip or backside 180, when you have enough time for four rotations & choose not too, that's style.
> 
> 
> TT
> ...


man you are fucking weird


----------

